
The perfect password manager - palkeo
https://www.palkeo.com/sys/perfect-password-manager.html
======
inka
This setup has become much easier since gpg-agent is auto-starting now and
basically all you have to do is add "enable-ssh-support" to the config.

There's a description on how to get it to work with SSH on MacOS:
[https://mysteriouscode.io/blog/using-pgp-keys-from-
yubikey-a...](https://mysteriouscode.io/blog/using-pgp-keys-from-yubikey-as-
ssh-rsa-keys-on-macos/)

